# Bad experience at lamington



## sumit269 (Jan 31, 2011)

After taking advice of members here, I finally upgraded my PC. 
Bought AMD x4 955BE and gigabyte 880GM-UD2H (could not find 880GMA-UD@H  ) and 2gb ddr3 ram till now(wil buy more ram and smps soon)
but it dint go as well i had expected. My first experience at lamington road turned out to be sour. here's my eperience...


I had been to Mac IT solutions at lamington road, mumbai when i wanted a new AMD X4 955BE processor and gigabyte motherboard. I had asked him specifically for that processor. 1st he quoted 10000/- for it. Later, He said he had a variant of that processor which had 8MB of pure cache memory and was better than the normal ones which had 6MB of shared cache memory. He also charged rs. 2300 more for that. While the average cost of the motherboard +CPU combo is Rs. 11,000/- approx in the market, he charged me 13,300 saying that it will give better performance due to the larger pure cache and also since the mobo had 512 MB onboard graphics.  But later i found out that there is only one type in that processor. And I had been cheated. still not sure about the onboard graphics.

Later i went to him again to ask about it. He said we are here to make money. And as sales people, we have to mention only the good things about our products and attract customers like this by lying and was agreeing that he had cheated shamelessly. 

Beware of this shop.and the sales fellow in this shop called Rahul. he is a smooth talker and you wont realize when u have been cheated by his lies. He will suggest something related to ur PC usage which will be all crap. and then convince u on buying that stuff. There are better shops at lamington road than Mac IT solutions like primeabgb and PC guide or even Demense which had quoted below 11k rates for the combo.

Seeing the brighter side(since i have no option), Now i no what not to do at lamington which is trusting anybody there. u shud buy wat u want and not wat the shops want you to buy.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 31, 2011)

Buddy, you should have referred here in tdf. We would have suggested you better. Many vendors lie and you should not listen to them but make your own decisions by referring trusted reviews and people like here in tdf.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 31, 2011)

you mean you are mentioning "There are better shops at lamington road than Mac IT solutions like primeabgb and PC guide or even Demense which had quoted below 11k rates for the combo." and you still went for that because 8mb he quoted. atleast as vicky mentioned you should have asked here as you did for the entire pc...

but dont think of it now. its a good puchase. enjoy it..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2011)

a lesson learnt. will help in future decision making. others should take it as an example so they can avoid such a situation. anyway congrats.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2011)

@sumit269: N00bs will get carried by this...not a tech geek....
u must have R&D more in TDF & in google....

so next time onwards use these 3 things........TDF,Google & Wisdom.....

----
Well I also had a Bad experience @ LT...last Saturday.....
but it was not a case of being cheated i just got frustrated for not getting what i wanted..

1st i went to prime & asked them about DELL ST2220L but they said its not available & stock will come on Monday...so i thought mayb others vendors have this model..then i went to other shops.....
such Mahavir,Cassette World & etc etc.....

General Consensus: When u go to ask for a peripheral in LT.They 1st make a call & ask for the requested
model/item....& each & every shop does dat in LT...

So,I got a "No/Not Available" from 6~7shops...then i thought of trying out the last shop...there..I told 
him after he said No...ki  "i have looked in 6~7 shops but they all told me NA"
& what he said "Do hi toh distributer hai LT main,toh fir kaise milega....sab vendors un do distributors ko hi phone lagate hain..."......after hearing i was like "LOLZ".....frm inside.....


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 1, 2011)

Would...be...nice...if...people ....stop...typing...like...this. For....heaven's....sake....you...have...a...Q-W-E-R-T-Y....keyboard!!!!11111

A business man is a business man.You have the access to get knowledge and advice, yet you choose to refer to it after you have bought it. We are all educated lads been through ups and downs. He did the wrong thing, but its also your fault for falling for it when you should have logically thought about it.


----------



## sumit269 (Feb 1, 2011)

@Everyone who replied

Ya was hasty since i was upgrading after 5 long years and and was my first time at lamington.
Thought i should share my mistake or rather foolishness so that others don't fall into the same trap.

Went out of my budget due to this but anyways, am happy with the new config  

Thanks to tdf guys for helping decide what to buy


----------



## noob (Feb 1, 2011)

lol


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

hmm,u need to know the right stores...y didn't u just buy it from prime abgb or itwares or any other store for that matter??Did u go to him first & buy the product??


----------



## Akshay (Feb 1, 2011)

@sumit

Thanx for the imp info. I am planing to buy a new PC next month and would definitely avoid MacIT.


----------



## sumit269 (Feb 1, 2011)

@Ronnie i did enquire at other places, the ones i mentioned .. but as i said, i got convinced by him..  my bad..


----------



## noob (Feb 1, 2011)

chalta hai re...usko bol case thokega police mein...uss ka baap bhi paisa dega vapis  else MNS ko leke ja


----------



## sumit269 (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## noob (Feb 1, 2011)

why no 1 is helping me here ?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/136535-buying-surge-protector.html


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2011)

sumit269 said:


> u shud buy wat u want and not wat the shops want you to buy.



QFT............................


----------



## sumit269 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## pauldmps (Feb 2, 2011)

Anil Jadhav said:


> chalta hai re...usko bol case thokega police mein...uss ka baap bhi paisa dega vapis  else MNS ko leke ja



Are you anyhow related to Laloo Jadhav ? (Just Asking)


----------



## sudhakar_d1987 (Dec 22, 2011)

never buy anything from MAC IT Solution they will talk very sweetly and give you a components at higher price and that too old configuration system...recently i bought a processor and mobo they priced 5000 more from market price and when i got know about it i tried to call they never answered it.
Please please never buy anything from this store and convey this message to others ...


----------



## sumit269 (Dec 26, 2011)

LOL !! another one falling into the trap. 
Latest update - my mobo stopped working 3 months back. Have to get it replaced now. 
So its not only the price but also the quality with which i have had a bad experience at MAC IT. BEWARE !!! Better to stick to the more popular ones.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 26, 2011)

OK so can you please give the Mac IT number. He need to learn a good lesson....


There are more smart people in Mumbai then him.


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 26, 2011)

Next time I go to Lamington, Im going straight to this shop. Will act noobish for a while and then when he thinks he's got a "bakra" I'll get all techie and try to trap him in his words. And if he tries to con some poor ignorant guy I'll teach him a lesson. I hate some of the shopkeepers at lamington...they are absolute nut jobs! Especially the ones who think they are computer gurus! 
The sad part is that most customers there dont know abt primeabgb @ lamington. Coz its in a building and most ppl dont go up to check. Also shops bad-mouth prime saying they overprice and sell imported stuff and its not worth the money!!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 26, 2011)

Respect your own time and effort. Be smart and help people to avoid such shops rather than trying to make horse out of donkeys.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm not particularly sure about laws in Maharashtra state but if someone tried this kind of thing in Canada they would get slapped with a lawsuit so fast it would make their head spin


----------



## BHU5HAN (Dec 26, 2011)

someone should start thread called "Shops/Vendors blacklist thread for newbies"


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 26, 2011)

BHU5han that is a good idea.

Just start a new thread in service and RMA section. I had this idea. Bur using net from mobile phone.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2011)

listing shops won't be easy. if BHU5HAN wants he can give a try. if it gets enough entry, it can be sticked.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 26, 2011)

yes, always buy what you want and not what the shop wants you to buy ive seen many people do this mistake in front of my eyes after giving them configs, often it takes some time to get the particular components from the same place, so the shops try to sell what they have, and for this reason I prefer more local shops willing to source the parts you need rather than go to Lamington Road, as the price difference is only 200-400 rupees, and they charge a steady rate, not bill according to customer noticed many shady things going on in the shops over there (Lamington), and they all think that they are the ultimate experts,


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 26, 2011)

BHU5HAN said:


> someone should start thread called "Shops/Vendors blacklist thread for newbies"



might not be useful bcoz of difference in opinion....
instead a thread on recommended dealers wud be highly useful


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 26, 2011)

BHU5HAN said:


> someone should start thread called "Shops/Vendors blacklist thread for newbies"



Bad Idea. 
-1.
Reason: the difference in opinion will create bigger problem in this forum than the existing real-life problem.

On topic: Guys, please, please try to compare the price of the same thing from different shops, and don't get fooled by the speech of the shop-owner. Most of the time they won't be honest with you. And how can you believe a person whom you don't even know?? Deal with a shop for at least 2-3 years with your satisfaction before starting to believing that shop owner. (now work all the time though)


----------

